# Waste Water Totes



## Poe (Jun 8, 2015)

I am looking for reviews, ideas, suggestions, and comments to help me purchase the right waste tote. I recently bought an 08 Cruiser Fun Finder XT200 toy-hauler. It's my first non-popup trailer. Sometimes I do camping off the grid, which does not offer dump stations, and my septic system at my house does not have a septic port I can get close to, so I need a way to get the black water to my home septic port. When not using at campgrounds on gravel or paved roads, I will pull mine either by hand or by ATV through my own grassy yard about 230 feet (75 yards). My Fun Finder has a 40 gallon grey and 25 gallon black water tank. 

I've looked at many designs, sizes, and brands, but it's hard to know without honest, non-bias reviews. I've seen reviews about four wheels, two wheels, sturdy design, weak components, attached hoses (self contained), use own hose, bigger means more weight, smaller means easier to handle, etc...  I would appreciate any help choosing brand, size, 2 or 4 wheels, etc. They are pricey for my budget, so I want my first purchase to be a good one.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 8, 2015)

I use the Thedford 4 wheel 18 gal.  It is easy to handle and I can hand pull it to dump if close by.  If far i just hook on car hitch and tow to dump.  Has the built in hose and a valve to let you know when it is full.  Mine is older one and it is hard to get all contents out.  may be designed that way to help keep out waste build up.  Also has built in rinse system.  I have been in some places where a larger tank would have been hard to get out of the campsite.  Welcome to the forum


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 8, 2015)

I like Nash has the Thedford 4 wheels one. but mine is the large one, so not to have to fill it but 2 times.


----------



## Poe (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for the input, guys. I know those are the more expensive brands, but as long as they're sturdy, they'd be worth it. H2H1, would a full 27 or 35 gallon Thetford be difficult to pull across grass or softer ground? It seems like the tiny front wheels would dig into the ground.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 10, 2015)

yes even my 18 gal is hard to pull in grass.  That is why I said I like the smaller but age is catching up with me LOL..  There have been a lot of camp sites I have been in that noway could I have pulled the bigger tank out but if in that situation you could just fill what you could pull I guess. With my 18 gal i generally will only have to drain ever 3 days and the sewage can go a week.  We camp in a lot of COE, national and state parks


----------



## Poe (Jun 11, 2015)

Would it be easier to pull a 2 wheeler through a yard? In most cases, I will have my ATV with me.


----------



## akjimny (Jun 12, 2015)

Poe - If I am reading your first post correctly, you have a septic port, but it is not close to where you park your trailer.  If this is the case, you could get a macerator pump which will hook up to your trailer outlet and chew up everything and pump it thru a garden hose.  Spendy but would probably be easier then dragging a tote thru the yard and hopefully not spilling anything.


----------



## Poe (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks, akjimny. I didn't know such a thing existed. That may be just the thing for handling the waste water at home. I will definitely investigate them.


----------



## Poe (Jun 18, 2015)

Well folks, I ended up buying a FloJet pump and it worked perfect! It along with a 100-foot 3/4" garden hose sent my problems down the drain...FAST! Thanks again!


----------



## C Nash (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks for coming back with what you did Poe.


----------



## akjimny (Jun 20, 2015)

Now just remember to not use that hose next time you fill your rv water tank.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 20, 2015)

Ah shucks Jimmy it will just add a little flavor to the water:excitement:


----------



## Poe (Jun 21, 2015)

akjimny;n127334 said:
			
		

> Now just remember to not use that hose next time you fill your rv water tank.


Haha, of course. I'm not into Mountain Poo flavored water. I made sure this new hose was a different color to distinguish it from my others.


----------



## TxTwoSome (Jul 1, 2015)

Poe;n127338 said:
			
		

> Haha, of course. I'm not into Mountain Poo flavored water. I made sure this new hose was a different color to distinguish it from my others.



Wouldn't that be Mountain Poe flavored water?


----------

